# [Illustrator] Gruppe maßgenau skalieren



## legio_x (7. April 2006)

Ich habe in illustrator ein Bild mittels einer Schnittmaske maskiert [rechteck über Bild -> Schnittmaske erstellen]. Nun möchte ich anhand der Koordinateneingabe der Steuerungspalette diese Schnittmaske mitsamt dem enthaltenen Bild skalieren auf festgelegte Werte.

Leider richtet sich Illustrator dabei nicht wie erwartet nach den Breiten- und Höhenwerten des Schnittmaskenrahmens selbst, sondern beider Objekte. Ist also das beschnittene Bild eigentlich grösser als der Schnittmaskenrahmen richten sich die Koordinaten danach.

Das bringt mich abe rnicht weiter, da ich den Schnittmaskenrahmen mitsamt des beschnittenen Bildes auf einen gewissen Wert skalieren will.

Weiss jemand rat?!


----------



## Rofi (7. April 2006)

Hi legio_x,

habe leider nicht verstanden, was Du genau meinst. Ich weiss nur, dass Du etwas auf eine bestimmte Grösse bringen willst. Günstig wäre es, wenn Du die Ausgangsgrösse Deines Objektes kennen würdest. Die Zielgrösse geteilt durch die Ausgangsgrösse würde dann den Skalierfaktor ergeben.

Damit könntest Du dann doch weiter machen, oder?

Gib uns evtl. etwas mehr Info zur Lösung Deines Problems.

Gruss,

Rofi


----------



## legio_x (7. April 2006)

Jo also, was ich meine:

Die Koordinaten in der Steuerungspalette [x-koordinate,y-koordinate,breite,höhe] beziehen sich auf die gesamten beiden Objekte. Nicht nur auf den sichtbaren Schnittrahmen, sondern auf des grössere beschnittene Bild darin.

Ich will aber den Schnittrahmen ausrichten mit seinen Werten, nicht die Werte des beschnittenen Bildes haben.


----------



## Rofi (7. April 2006)

Hm, kenne leider keine elegantere Lösung   als folgende:

Sagen wir, Dein Schnittrahmen ist 180mm hoch und 120mm breit. Du willst aber, dass er 150mm x 100mm ist. 150 / 180 oder auch 100 / 120 = 0,8333333 (Damit hast Du den Skalierfaktor)

In der Steuerungspalette "kettest" Du Breite und Höhe aneinander. (Symbol "Proportionen für Höhe und Breite erhalten" anklicken). Dann gibst Du entweder bei Breite oder bei Hoehe 83.3333% ein Du musst die Zahl und mm überschreiben! %-Zeichen unbedingt mit eingeben.

Du kannst cm, m, % usw. eingeben, Ilustrator rechnet es automatisch richtig um!

Bis dann....

Rofi


----------

